# 8 week  test cycle is it worth it



## Alpha-m (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got 4 weeks worth of 25mg dbol and 8 weeks of test at 500mg per week. Is it worth it to do use it ? I lost contact with source and can't get more test to do 16 weeks. It would only be my second cycle and I've got nolva also is that good ? Thanks for the help !


----------



## bvs (Nov 6, 2015)

Depends what ester the test is
Get a proper AI for during the cycle and use the nolva in pct alongside clomid


----------



## Alpha-m (Nov 6, 2015)

It's test e250. What would be a proper AI.and thanks for the help!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2015)

Alpha-m said:


> It's test e250. What would be a proper AI.and thanks for the help!



Adex or aromasin 

8 weeks of test e... hmmm. You could front load it and run it but personally I would wait till you find someone new.


----------



## Dex (Nov 6, 2015)

I would have to say no. It isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## bvs (Nov 6, 2015)

Arimadex or aromasin for aj AI. Personally I prefer aromasin. 8weeks on test is very short and not really worth it in my opinion.  Id save it till you can get more and do a full 12-16 weeks


----------



## Alpha-m (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok ill wait till I can get more and an AI. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2015)

8 weeks of test E would be like having your parents walk into the room at the same time as your girlfriend pulled her pants down and grabbed her ankles.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 7, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> 8 weeks of test E would be like having your parents walk into the room at the same time as your girlfriend pulled her pants down and grabbed her ankles.



Lmao... But test p would be a whole different story


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 7, 2015)

Save it until you can get more and run it at 16 weeks.


----------



## Sledge (Nov 9, 2015)

I would tend to agree. Unless u can find a little prop. Then you could drop the test E dose to stretch it out longer, and stack it with the prop. Or start the test E low and frontload with prop and your dbol.


----------



## bigtimer (Nov 9, 2015)

Get some more Test...start dbol at week 4 or 5


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 9, 2015)

Or run it at 250mg per week / 16 weeks
Depending on age weight experience and goals.
For a cut this would not be a problem at all.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 9, 2015)

Or give it to me, I'll take it. lol


----------



## bigtimer (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah..you could run it longer I suppose at a lower dose


----------

